# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Visita bastidores Oceanário de Lisboa

## Gonçalo Rio

Caros,

Numa tentativa de reanimar a malta , proponho-me a organizar uma visita aos bastidores do oceanário de Lisboa (caso exista quorum para o efeito).

Condições (semelhantes à visita organizada pelo Miguel Jerónimo ):

*Nº minimo de visitantes*=8;*Nº máximo de visitantes*=15;*Dia da visita* = *11 e 12 de Julho às 10:30h* (melhor irmos pela fresquinha);*Preço* = 5 Euros (não inclui visita ao oceanário, inclui apenas visita aos bastidores)*Hora de encontro à porta do oceanário = 10:15h*

Inscrevam-se *aqui nesta thread* . Não aceitarei inscrições por mp.

*Na inscrição indiquem o numero de pessoas.*

Assim que esteja atingido o numero minimo de visitantes para um dos 2 dias eu agendarei de imediato a visita.

Podem ir (como é óbvio ) acompanhados da familia

Como sei que já aconteceu no passado, peço que se inscrevam com a absoluta certeza que querem ir (obviamente que imprevistos de ultima hora ocorrem, mas se acontecerem antes da data peço que o comuniquem de imediato).

No fim podemos todos tomar um cafezito, passear e/ou almoçar (sempre convivemos um pouco)

*VISITAS CONFIRMADAS E FECHADAS*

*Visita 11 de Julho às 10:30h:*

 Jeff Corado

 Alexandre Dax + 1 acompanhante

 Gonçalo Rio + 5 acompanhantes

 Afonso 321 + 1 acompanhante

 Hernani Esteves

 Nuno Ricardo + 1 acompanhante

*Visita 12 de Julho às 10:30h:* 

Gonçalo Rio 

Carlos Prates + 2 acompanhantes

Marcos Martins + 2 acompanhantes

António Tristão

Paulo Bravo + 3 acompanhantes

José Costa + 1 acompanhante 

*PONTO DE ENCONTRO: 10:10h junto das bilheteiras do Oceanário*

Nunca é demais focar:

*Não faltem porque ao faltarem podem por em causa a visita do grupo por falta de quorumNão cheguem atrasados.  A visita tem de começar as 10:30h.  Se chegarem atrasados correm o risco de "perder o barco"*

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Gonçalo, :Olá: 




> Caros,
> 
> Numa tentativa de reanimar a malta , proponho-me a organizar uma visita aos bastidores do oceanário de Lisboa (caso exista quorum para o efeito).
> 
> Condições (semelhantes à visita organizada pelo Miguel Jerónimo ):
> 
> *Nº minimo de visitantes*=8;*Nº máximo de visitantes*=15;*Dia da visita* = *4 de Julho às 10:30h* (melhor irmos pela fresquinha);*Preço* = 5 Euros (não inclui visita ao oceanário, inclui apenas visita aos bastidores)*Hora de encontro à porta do oceanário = 10:15h*
> 
> Inscrevam-se *aqui nesta thread* . Não aceitarei inscrições por mp.
> ...


Antes de mais parabéns pela iniciativa :Palmas:  :Palmas: ... Acho que este fórum precisa mesmo de ser "espicaçado", já que está cada vez mais moribundo...

Infelizmente 4 de Julho é muito em cima, e esta era uma visita que gostava muito de fazer, mas nessa data é-me impossivel... :yb620:  :yb620:  Fica para a próxima.

Era interessante, no futuro, outra iniciativa destas (não tem de ser organizada pelo Gonçalo), com mais algum tempo para as pessoas se poderem organizar com mais antecedência...

Uma vez mais, Gonçalo, Parbéns pela iniciativa. :tutasla: 

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Bem pensado! mas... e quem trabalha ao sabado como eu??
 :Icon Cry:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Se eu alterar para dia 15 de Julho conto com vocês ?  :SbSourire21:

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Boas Gonçalo excelente iniciativa,adoraria ir mas estou a trabalhar.
Dia 15 de julho é quarta feira em principio posso ir,mas para os outros ...
11 e 12 eu posso19 e 20 tb.
Um Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Tens razão António, peço desculpa mas enganei-me, estava de facto a referir-me a 11 e 12. Vou alterar o post e as pessoas que se inscrevam para 11 ou 12 as 10:30h.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, se for no dia 12 (domingo), estou praticamente confirmado!
Ainda hoje dou a certeza!
Abraço

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Gonçalo,

Se for dia 12 também vou :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .
Somos dois adultos e um bébé (com carrinho :Coradoeolhos: )

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

OK, vou ja actualizar a lista para dia 12 (a mim tanto me faz pelo que vou nesse dia também).

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Para aguçar o apetite  :Coradoeolhos: :

P1000378.jpg

P1000366.jpg

P1000410.jpg

P1000333.jpg

P1000397.jpg

P1000329.jpg

P1000352.jpg

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
CONFIRMADO PARA DIA 12, dois adultos e um bebé tambem com carrinho!  :SbOk: 
Pessoal do norte vamos lá!! não é assim tão longe!
Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Grande Marcos !

Estas registado (devemos contar no total como 7 porque duvido que os bebes contem).

E provavel que não possam levar os carrinhos para os bastidores, por isso contem com meios alternativos (colo, marsupial, etc)  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Colo?? A minha filha tem 19 meses mas pesa prai 15 quilos!! posso levar uma grua?  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Não há problema, mas se puderes confirmar se podemos entrar com carrinhos é porreiro!
Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Colo?? A minha filha tem 19 meses mas pesa prai 15 quilos!! posso levar uma grua? 
> Não há problema, mas se puderes confirmar se podemos entrar com carrinhos é porreiro!
> Abraço


 :yb624:  :yb624: 

Já coloquei a questão  :SbOk:  (tenho sérias duvidas porque os bastidores certamente não estarão pensados para esse efeito, mas assim que obtenha a resposta eu escrevo aqui).

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Colo?? A minha filha tem 19 meses mas pesa prai 15 quilos!! posso levar uma grua? 
> Não há problema, mas se puderes confirmar se podemos entrar com carrinhos é porreiro!
> Abraço


Na visita que fiz aos bastidores no ano passado não vi nenhum percurso que evitasse o uso de cadeiras de bebe.
A mudanças de andar são feitas de elevador,acho que essas visitas não são vedadas a deficientes motores.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Na visita que fiz aos bastidores no ano passado não vi nenhum percurso que evitasse o uso de cadeiras de bebe.
> A mudanças de andar são feitas de elevador,acho que essas visitas não são vedadas a deficientes motores.


Optimo Pedro, oxalá assim se tenha mantido.

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

E pena ser Longe de casa, senão ia de certeza  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## António Gonçalves Tristão

Boas ,podes contar comigo dia 12 :SbSourire2: 
Abraço

----------


## Marcos Martins

Roberto, eu estou mais longe e vou :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Cá vai a resposta do Oceanário à questão das crianças:

"No seguimento dos e-mails trocados informamos que as visitas aos bastidores são aconselhadas a jovens a partir de 13 anos, por questões de segurança e por se tratar de uma área restrita. No decorrer do percurso deparar-se-ão com corredores estreitos, salas de máquinas, piso escorregadio, etc. Trata-se de uma zona de trabalho da Engenharia e Biologia pelo pedimos a v/atenção para as condições de visita e restrições, uma vez que pretendem trazer crianças com idades inferiores a 13 anos. Todas as crianças com menos de 13 anos devem trazer uma declaração redigida pelo encarregado de educação responsabilizando-se pela sua entrada.
O custo da entrada (por pessoa) nos bastidores é de  5,00, independentemente das idades.

Deverá ainda indicar se pretendem visitar o Oceanário. Se o pretenderem informamos que dispomos de um pacote de visita guiada ao Oceanário + Visita aos bastidores pelo custo de  16,00 p/pessoa (a partir de 13 anos). O nº mínimo para a realização desta visita são 8 pessoas e o máximo 15."

Basta levarem um papel em que se responsabilizam pelos vossos filhos (eu p.ex. também vou ter de levar porque a minha tem 7 anos).

Todos contam para a contagem , pelo que posso desde já proceder à marcação.

Quanto á segunda opção eu acho que deixaria depois ao críterio de cada um a visita ao interior do oceanário, a não ser que mostrem desde já interesse no pacote 16 Euros por pessoa.

Depois comentem, eu vou agendar ja a data.  

Vou colocar um aviso que a data limite para confirmação è dia 3 de Julho.

Depois agendamos com maior detalhe o ponto de encontro, sendo que alerto desde já para que as desistências (que não deveriam existir  :SbSourire2: ), devem-me ser comunicadas até dia 3.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Eu vou ao oceanario depois, por isso vou querer dois de 16 euros e um de 5, porque depois a minha filha não paga..  :SbOk:

----------


## JoséCosta

Contem comigo para para dia 12....levo mais uma camarada da agua doce.

Abraços
JC

----------


## jeff corado

Gonçalo,

Boas, dia 11 de julho as 10:15hs, podes contar comigo, se todos forem no pacote ( EUR16,00 ), vou também, se não, somente nos bastidores... explicação: por morar na expo, já lá fui algumas vezes, ok.

Abrçs,

Jeff

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Gonçalo,
> 
> Boas, dia 11 de julho as 10:15hs, podes contar comigo, se todos forem no pacote ( EUR16,00 ), vou também, se não, somente nos bastidores... explicação: por morar na expo, já lá fui algumas vezes, ok.
> 
> Abrçs,
> 
> Jeff


Ok Jeff (somos vizinhos  :SbSourire2:  zona norte ou zona sul ?)

----------


## jeff corado

> Ok Jeff (somos vizinhos  zona norte ou zona sul ?)


Ei vizinho, Z. norte ao pé do Club House... dia 11 lá ok.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ei vizinho, Z. norte ao pé do Club House... dia 11 lá ok.


Z. Norte perto da Loja do CR :-)

Para dia 11 ainda falta muito quorum....vá lá pessoal. Inscrevam-se !  Ninguém de dia 12 pode no dia 11 ?

----------


## Alexandre Dax

Boa tarde Gonçalo.

Eu acho uma excelente ideia a visita aos bastidores do oceanário, foi uma coisa que eu sempre pensei mas nunca consegui fazer...  :yb665: 
por isso gostaria de ir no dia 11 de julho (sabado).

Não sei como é que queres que te confirme :yb665: 

sou eu mais a minha mulher ... 2 pesooas ... 

fico á espera da tua confirmação 

abraço

Alexandre Fonseca

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Gonçalo,

Desculpa ainda não ter confirmado, mas dado que o meu filho tem apenas 2 meses e nós também queremos fazer a visita normal era 2 de 16 e 1 de 5 para o bébé.

Obrigado,
Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia a todos 
estou interessado em efectuar a visita no dia 11 de Julho mais a minha mulher, espero vir a tempo de me inscrever 
cumprimentos
afonso

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Olá bom dia a todos 
> estou interessado em efectuar a visita no dia 11 de Julho mais a minha mulher, espero vir a tempo de me inscrever 
> cumprimentos
> afonso


 
Viva Afonso,

Ja estas inscrito :-)

Abraço

----------


## JoséCosta

Caro Gonçalo

Gostaria de saber se o acompanhante que vai comigo tem mesmo garantida a entrada.....e so para o moço nao ir e depois ter que voltar a pé.... :yb624: 

Abraços
JC

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Caro Gonçalo
> 
> Gostaria de saber se o acompanhante que vai comigo tem mesmo garantida a entrada.....e so para o moço nao ir e depois ter que voltar a pé....
> 
> Abraços
> JC


Viva !

Estou só a espera de confirmação do oceanario que deve chegar hoje ou amanhã. Estejam atentos à thread que eu coloco a confirmação, ponto de encontro, etc,etc.

Abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva a todos,

Estão confirmados os 2 dias por parte do Oceanário de Lisboa.

Na primeira mensagem minha estão os nomes dos inscritos para o dia 11 e dia 12 respectivamente.

O ponto de encontro será junto às bilheteiras do oceanário às 10:10h.

Por favor não se atrasem e sobretudo não faltem. 

Lembrem-se que o facto de faltar pode inviabilizar a visita como um todo por inexistência de quorum.....

A visita iniciar-se-á imperativamente às 10:30h, pelo que os que chegarem atrasados correm o risco de "perder o barco".

O meu telemovel e 936033268.

Não reservei visita bastidores + visita ao oceanário (tornava a logística impossível de gerir porque o meu tempo infelizmente não estica :-) ).

Quem quiser depois visitar o ocenário pode dizer na altura e logo se vê qual será o melhor método.

Até dia 11 e 12  :SbSalut: .

----------


## hernani esteves

Eu alinho

Hernani esteves
969731812

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá: 

Sera que ainda se aranja 2 vagas aqui para o pessoal do Norte para o dia 11 sab?
Gostaria muito de alinhar!

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Eu alinho
> 
> Hernani esteves
> 969731812


Feito.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Sera que ainda se aranja 2 vagas aqui para o pessoal do Norte para o dia 11 sab?
> Gostaria muito de alinhar!


Confirmado , cá vos espero  :SbSourire2:  . 

Com o Nuno atingimos o numero máximo de vagas.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Caro Gonçalo
> 
> Gostaria de saber se o acompanhante que vai comigo tem mesmo garantida a entrada.....e so para o moço nao ir e depois ter que voltar a pé....
> 
> Abraços
> JC


Viva José,

Está confirmado (conforme podes ver na 1ª mensagem). :SbOk:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Ok lá estarei pelas 10,15h
cumprimentos

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Confirmado , cá vos espero  . 
> 
> Com o Nuno atingimos o numero máximo de vagas.


 :Olá: 

Obrigado! 10:15 sem falta   :SbOk:

----------


## JoséCosta

Deixo uma questão..... :yb665: 

Sei que no oceanario nao se pode tirar fotografias, e na nossa visita aos bastidores isso mantem.se??? :yb663: 

Abraços
JC

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Deixo uma questão.....
> 
> Sei que no oceanario nao se pode tirar fotografias, e na nossa visita aos bastidores isso mantem.se???
> 
> Abraços
> JC


Viva José,

No oceanário pode-se tirar fotos mas sem flash.  Nos bastidores não faço ideia (mas presumo que sim).  

Eu vou levar camera é uma questão de perguntarmos.

Abraço.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva,

Só para dizer que cá vos espero no Sábado e Domingo (que não for terá de efectuar uma contribuição de 100 Euros para o oceanário  :Whistle: )

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas, 
já vi fotos dos bastidores aqui no fórum, por isso deve ser na boa!




> Viva,
> 
> Só para dizer que cá vos espero no Sábado e Domingo (que não for terá de efectuar uma contribuição de 100 Euros para o oceanário )


na na, se não houver pessoal suficiente no domingo, quem não for, tem de contribuir 100 euros mas é para a gasolina que vou gastar! hehehe
Abraço e até Domingo

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Boas, 
> já vi fotos dos bastidores aqui no fórum, por isso deve ser na boa!
> 
> 
> 
> na na, se não houver pessoal suficiente no domingo, quem não for, tem de contribuir 100 euros mas é para a gasolina que vou gastar! hehehe
> Abraço e até Domingo


 :yb624:  :yb624:  parece-me bem !

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão as primeiras fotos que correspondem ao primeiro dia da visita.

Fomos acompanhados pelo Sr Fernando (ao qual agradeco publicamente a sua disponibilidade em estar conosco durante 1h30 minutos explicando todos os detalhes).

Tivemos a oportunidade de assistir à alimentação do peixe lua que com os seus 450 kilos ainda está a 1/3 do seu tamanho real.

Ficámos também a saber que o oceanário foi construido na zona onde estava sediado o primeiro aeroporto de Lisboa (e onde Jaques Costeau perdeu o seu filho num trágico acidente de aviação).

Tanque dos chocos:



Tanque principal:



O peixe lua e sua alimentação (é aimentado à boca também com cubos de gelatina, uma vez que a sua alimentação natural também se constitui por alforrecas e a melhor forma que o oceanario teve de "substituir" esta fonte de alimentação foi através da produçao de cubos de gelatina de camarão):









Todos os peixes sabem perfeitamente qual a zona onde são alimentados e alguns deles respondem a códigos de cores.

O pessoal a escutar atentamente :-):



A sala de máquinas que suporta o tanque principal:









Ozonizadores (ligeiramente maiores que os nossos  :yb624:  :yb624: :





Areia utilizada nos filtros biologicos:



Media também utilizada nos filtros biologicos:



Escumador:



Ovos de chocos:



Logo coloco links para os videos com a alimentação do peixe lua , bem como as fotos da visita de hoje.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Cá vão os links para os videos de alimentação do peixe lua.  Notem que no ultimo filme a senhora que está a dar a alimentação retira uma boia vermelha, isto porque todos os peixes do aquário respondem a um conjunto de cores para saberem quando é a hora da sua alimentação:

YouTube - P1000444

YouTube - P1000446

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Segunda visita (dia 12).













Centro de comando do oceanario:

Paineis onde se podem vizualizar p.ex. o Redox dentro dos ozonizadores ( cerca de 800 mv e a saida dos mesmos que ronda os 350-400mv)

----------

